# Mysql problem

## tczaude

Witam usunalem mysql za pomoca emerge -C i usunalem katalog /var/lib/mysql

i nie moge teraz zainstalowac ponownie

jesli przeniose katalog z innego kompa dostaje

 * MySQL MY_DATADIR is /var/lib/mysql

 * MySQL datadir found in /var/lib/mysql

 * A new one will not be created.

i konczy sie emerge 

Mam pytanie gdzie jeszcze po emerge -C moga byc zapisane jakiekolwiek dane o tym ze mysql byl kiedys w systemie 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## sherszen

To zainstaluj najpierw, a dopiero potem przenieś istniejące katalogi.

----------

## tczaude

Niestety nie mam jak odzyskać katalogu najwyżej pójdzie reinstalka systemu .

A tak jak pisałem umieszczani plików bazy w katalogu nie pomaga

----------

## SlashBeast

Ugh, nawet nie potrafisz opisac w czym problem.

Co wlasciwie chcesz uzyskac? Skoro wywaliles katalogi /var/lib/mysql po unmerge to po co je przywracasz przed ponowa instalacja?

----------

## tczaude

Masz racje może bez składu i ładu napisany pierwszy post no to od początku zabawa z katalogami wynika z testów systemów plików oraz różnicami wydajnosciowymi miedzy mariadb a mysql niestety podczas backupu popełniłem błąd i zbackapowalem pusty katalog. I nie zauważyłem tego gdy robilem emerge na mysql  a mariadb usunąłem wtedy zaczął wołać o ten katalog to podrzucilem wtedy z innego serwerka ten katalog ale nic to nie zmieniło dalej się o niego upomina mimo zmiany uprawnień itd. A trochę pisałem na szybko. Bo oczywiście zamiast bawić się na virtualce to na mojej maszynie do pracy a reistalka wszystkiego z lde to 7h z glowy

----------

## SlashBeast

To teraz dostarcz dokaldne bledy.

Generalnie, jak chcesz zainstalowac czysty mysqld to zaoraj owy katalog i zmerguj mysql, jak cos podrodze padnie, to rzuc ten blad tutaj.

----------

## tczaude

Musialem zaorac system caly czas wszystko kreci sie kolko blouje na tym sam bledzie.

Ogolnie zasymuje problem na virtualnej maszynie i zobaczymy co wyjdzie nie ukrywam ze w niektrych przydkach moze to byc mega problem bo nie trudo o taka sprawe w systemach rozproszonych globalnie

Majac np baze podlaczona po jakis systemi plikow sieciowych co gdy poleci link to defakto kuku. Wiem ze to najgorasza konfguracja ale odziedziczylem takowa  :Very Happy: 

Wiec moderator zadecyduje czy zamknac czy w woli ciekawostki zostawic temat  :Smile: 

----------

